# MAC MSF natural shade for NC20?



## novemberrain87 (Sep 20, 2009)

hi everyone. i wear a mac studiofix powder foundation in NC20 shade. now i am planning to get a MAC mineralized skin finish (MSF) in natural. i am torn which shade i should get that would best suit me. should it be LIGHT, or LIGHT MEDIUM??? which among the two? i am asian, with yellow undertones. unfortunately, there are no mac counters here in our area thats why i need to buy online and find the right shade thru online sources only. i'm afraid light would be too light, and the light medium would be a tad bit dark since i'd like to brighten up my face a little but not to the point that it would look so unnatural that my face would be lighter than the rest of my neck & body! T_T

the last time i ordered from mac online for my foundation, i was just guessing which shade after various comparisons and researches on the net. luckily, i found NC20 to be the perfect match for my skin. now this time, i don't know what to choose for the MSF natural. is there a really big difference between two shades? 

i've e-mailed mac and they told me that i should get light medium if im between nc20-25, and light if im between nc15-20. i really dont know where i belong either. so to be safe, i'll just post some pictures of mine under different lighting and let u help me decide which msf natural shade i should get. 

pic1: inside the car with lots of sunlight
http://img101.imageshack.us/img101/2471/macshade.jpg
http://img85.imageshack.us/img85/7131/photo0157.jpg

pic2: inside house with natural lighting, plus im wearing a really pink blush here.
http://img225.imageshack.us/img225/6527/macshade2.jpg

pic3: inside house with natural lighting
http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/5934/macshade8.jpg

pic4: inside an auditorium
http://img223.imageshack.us/img223/2781/photo01212.jpg

ur help will be really appreciated. and sorry for my really long post! tia!


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 20, 2009)

I am an NC15 and I use Light Medium, so you might consider Light Medium or even Medium, the MSFNs run light!


----------



## novemberrain87 (Sep 20, 2009)

^really? like for the mac studiofix nc15 powder, how man shades lighter would the light medium be?


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 20, 2009)

Light is a couple of shades lighter than NC15 IMO, but the MSFNs are sheer so it is not as obvious. Light Medium is about right on for my NC15 skintone. For you I would probably go with Light Medium since winter is coming and you don't want to look too dark, but honestly you could probably get away with Medium too.


----------



## kariii (Sep 20, 2009)

I'd say you'd be medium, I'm around NC25 and I wear medium plus. They run sheer, so you will be okay..


----------



## novemberrain87 (Sep 20, 2009)

ok. thanks guys.. i think i'm probably getting the light medium shade.


----------



## novemberrain87 (Sep 20, 2009)

oh btw, just to be sure, the light medium shade is definitely lighter than the mac studiofix nc20 powder, right?


----------



## glassy girl (Sep 20, 2009)

I think medium would b perfect and studio fix is nothing like msf naturals. msfn r really sheer.


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 20, 2009)

I think you should get the medium too, unless u get alot paler in the winter. Don't forget they are sheer, so they look darker in the pan.


----------



## xLongLashesx (Sep 21, 2009)

They're really very light, I was told by an online MA to get Med Plus for a bronzer (NC20) but it is the exact same colour as my skin.


----------



## SpringDancer (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm NC20 and wear Medium, I think it's better to have a powder that's a tad bit darker than one that's a bit light.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

I would say medium as well. Like everyone said they run a lil light. I'm in between shade (NW25-30) and I wear medium plus.


----------



## chickatthegym (Sep 21, 2009)

^ I agree!  (SHadowy Lady, We are the exact same skintone BTW


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chickatthegym* 

 
_^ I agree!  (SHadowy Lady, We are the exact same skintone BTW
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
cool, we're skintone buddies
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. There are not that many ppl with our same skintone


----------

